# Osric's Wand Series



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

What an amazing two years this has been!

Archana has had over twenty one thousand visitors since we began this journey, and we have made some terrific friends from all over the world. Both *The Wand-Maker's Debate*, and *The High-Wizard's Hunt* have the honor of being semi-finalists in *The Kindle Book Review*'s *Best Indie Books of 2012*, and *2013* awards, and nearly cracked Amazon's top 100! We have begun construction on a brand new website that promises to be a whole new way for our readers to interact with each other and the characters from the novels. Website visitors can look forward to an ever evolving glimpse into the world of Archana with exciting new content and perspectives!

As always, we thank our fans for spreading the word about the series! If you haven't read the books, we hope you will join Osric in his discovery of magic's potential.

The Wand-Maker's Debate e-book on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/The-Wand-Makers-Debate-Osrics-ebook/dp/B005JQ9D8A
The Wand-Maker's Debate 6x9 Paperback http://www.amazon.com/Osrics-Wand-The-Wand-Makers-Debate/dp/1466269472
The Wand-Maker's Debate on Audio Book http://www.audible.com/pd/Sci-Fi-Fantasy/Osrics-Wand-Audiobook/B009XFXPNC

The High-Wizard's Hunt ebook on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/High-Wizards-Hunt-Osrics-Wand-ebook/dp/B00BKT6KQI
The High-Wizard's Hunt 6x9 Paperback http://www.amazon.com/Osrics-Wand-High-Wizards-Hunt-Volume/dp/1482719800
The High-Wizard's Hunt on Audio Book http://www.audible.com/pd/Kids/The-High-Wizards-Hunt-Audiobook/B00DZV9Z3O


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

Great to see you here Jack! About time!


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks John, I am usually very timid about this sort of thing. I guess if success is the goal, I need to step out of my comfort zone sometime... (sigh)


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

At the top of The Writer's Cafe page, there's a sticky thread that says: "8 Essential Kindleboards tips". 

You may find something useful there.


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

JackDAlbrecht said:


> I guess if success is the goal, I need to step out of my comfort zone sometime... (sigh)


Forget your comfort zone! There IS no comfort zone.

There's no crying in baseball, and there's no goddamn COMFORT ZONE at Kindleboards! 

Just snagged my copy, by the way.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you for the support! Woke up this morning to see our novel broke 10k in the UK. Good day so far, and now we just gotta keep it rolling. I have found more information in this forum that has aided us than I ever expected. I am sure you are not the only one to purchase from KB, but you are the first to admit it.   Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jack-

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book and on the sales!

As you know, KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar. (This is just our standard reminder. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you to all who have purchased their copy, this has been by far our best week. There are only a couple days left in September, and then the price will change. Buy your copy before you loose the chance to save on our 80k debut novel!

Now priced at $2.99!


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

We are thankful for the support you all have shown us this last month. Ashley and I are still in the "experimentation" stage in regard to the price, and we are trying to find the sweet spot. With that in mind, we are placing Osric's Wand at $2.99 through the month of October! Thank you in advance for your support.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

Books make excellent gifts, and we want to help you check off each name on your list without a big hit to your checkbook! Purchase Osric's Wand: The Wand-Maker's Debate in December and save! Only $0.99 for all e-book versions and $8.99 for paperbacks! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JQ9D8A


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

This just in! Another blog review of Osric's Wand 4/5 stars! http://fantasycookie.blogspot.com/2011/12/review-of-osrics-wand-wand-makers.html Check it out


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

*Osric's Wand: The Wand-Maker's Debate* and over 40 other titles will be available for free 14-18th of March. Check it out, and sign up for the newsletter for your chance at $100 in Amazon gift cards! It's a Free Par-Tay! http://www.freepartay.com/


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

We want to thank everyone from Kindle boards for the support.  Osric's Wand is doing great (#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths > Dragons) thanks to all of you.  If you haven't had a chance, stop by and check it out.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

Osric's Wand: The Wand-Maker's Debate is now available in a collectors hardcover from Lulu. Stop by and pick up your copy today at: http://www.lulu.com/spotlight/jackdalbrechtjr32


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

Check out our latest interview where we announced the name of the second book in the series: http://nataliewrightsya.blogspot.com/2012/04/writer-chat-wednesday-jack-albrecht.html?spref=tw


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

Osric's Wand has returned to it's normal price of $2.99, but keep your eye out for the sales that will be coming! 

Thank you all for helping us reach the best seller lists.  It has been an exciting few months for us, and The High Wizards Hunt has made some serious progress.  Keep watching the website in June for more details on the publication date for the sequel!


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

We just passed two months on the best seller lists. Thank you so much for your support!

In just one week, we will be starting the Osric's Wand blog tour. We are giving away E-books, T-shirts, 6x9 paperbacks, Pocketbooks, and hardcovers to comments on the posts. Check out the "Media" tab at http://www.osricswand.com/ for the full schedule of blogs we are visiting. Stop by the blogs on the dates listed for your chance to win some great swag!


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

First stop on the tour is live! Stop by and comment for a chance to win a collectors edition hardcover, and the ebook is free today on Amazon to celebrate the start of the tour! http://mireillechester.blogspot.com/


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

Our adventure as a Kindle best selling fantasy has only begun! We want to thank you all for your support by offering Osric's Wand for FREE through 6-16-2012 Stop by Amazon and get your copy today! http://www.amazon.com/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-ebook/dp/B005JQ9D8A/ref=pd_sim_kstore_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

The Blog Stops Here! 10 ‪free‬ copies of Osric's Wand will be given away! http://www.osricswand.com/2012/06/blog-stops-here.html

Comments on this post at Kindleboards will get you a free copy on July 4th! Only ten available so act fast!


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

Osric's Wand: The Wand-Maker's Debate has made it to the semi-final round for best indie sci-fi/fantasy at http://thekindlebookreview.blogspot.com/


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

Please cast your vote to help Osric's Wand: The Wand-Maker's Debate become KBR's Best Sci-Fi/Fantasy of 2012 http://www.goodreads.com/list/show/22045.KBR_Best_Indie_Books_2012_Scifi_fantasy_#12474243 &#8230; We need your votes!


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

Today, The Wand-Makers Debate reached another milestone in this publishing venture.  Number 1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Fairy Tales, Folk Tales & Myths > Multicultural

This is the first step in what we hope will be a long journey.  We owe all of our success to our loyal readers.  Thank you for all of your support!


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

Santa said that our fans deserved a little more... So, we are giving you another sneak peek! A Christmas Surprise http://www.osricswand.com/2012/12/dont-worry-it-isnt-fruitcake.html


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

The second book in the OW series, "The High-Wizard's Hunt", is live and 99cents for this week only! http://www.amazon.com/The-High-Wizards-Hunt-Osrics-ebook/dp/B00BKT6KQI/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_1_S4HG #Kindle #Bestseller #Sequel


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

The High-Wizard's Hunt is #1 in both categories. Have you purchased your copy yet? .99 wont last long http://www.amazon.com/The-High-Wizards-Hunt-Osrics-ebook/dp/B00BKT6KQI/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_1_S4HG


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you for all of your reviews and support. We've moved into the epic fantasy category in search of a more competitive market. We owe all of our success to you, the readers.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

The ebook version of The High-Wizard's Hunt: Osric's Wand: Book Two is on sale for $0.99 today ONLY! So, if you haven't had the chance to pick up your copy yet, clean out the couch cushions, search under the car seats, shake the last dollar out of your piggy bank and tell all of your friends that this is the time to get BOTH BOOKS; this won't last long! http://www.amazon.com/The-High-Wizards-Hunt-Osrics-ebook/dp/B00BKT6KQI/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_1_S4HG


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

222 books away from 15k sold. This is an exciting time for us!


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Great looking covers... good work.

Shane


----------



## B.L. Herndon (Sep 11, 2013)

Love fantasy! I will be sure to check it out.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you for the Kind words. We have had a great team helping us make this as perfect as we can. Thank you for all of the support


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

Wherein we reveal the cover for The Well of Strands

http://www.osricswand.net/


----------

